# Quick question before first grooming



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo is going in tomorrow morning at 11 for his first grooming. Any suggestions you can give me about what should be cut on his face so he can see, yet still maintain the havanese look would be appreciated. Aside from the face and pads, I'm assuming it's more just a bathing and grooming rather than cut. Is that so? I want to know what to tell her.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you have to decide whether or not you want bangs or not. There are some pet owners who have the bangs cut to maintain the eyes and there are some who use barrettes, top knots, etc. 

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I have been happy getting bangs cut, so I can see my dog's eyes, and some trimming in the inside corner of the eye, to control eye stain. It is very useful to see your puppy's eyes, in order to make eye contact when you are training him at this young age. The bangs look better and softer if they are layered a bit, not the severe Mamie Eisenhower/bowl cut look. Though you are probably waaay to young to even know who Mamie Eisenhower was . lol! 

I tried a top knot w/rubber bands, barrettes, etc. but his hair is so silky, they always fell out, and of course they will eat anything, so it was both a hazard and a hassle. 

It looks like Milo already has a permanent bow with that coloring ! Good luck!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Make sure you know whether or not you want inbetween their eyes shaved. I don't shave it unless the owner asks but many groomers will do it as a rule. I like to have the hair grown down over their nose so that when it grows back it does not grow into their eyes.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

For Beamers first grooming he only got his paws and 'back area' trimmed. Looks like they also trimmed his coat a tiny bit to. We left his face totally alone. Left his bangs..beard..hair inbetween his eyes.. he is to cute to change it! lol


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

For the face I would just have the hair around the eyes trimmed and that's it. Get the rear end trimmed and slight shortenting on the length just to neaten it up a bit.

Derek


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think it is always best just to ask what she is going to do on the first grooming .. You are right - usually it is not that much as it is their first time . Make sure the toenals are cut though .. 
My groomer is great but she always asks how I would like them .. I was reffered to her by a friend and her dog is a havanese but we groom our dogs so differently . Tulip used to have a topnot - my dogs have always had more the puppy cut look ..Ahnold has shorter ears but Cosmo's ears are longer and more tapered .
Also some groom them according to the weather - when it gets cooler she leaves their coat a little longer . She always asks me if we are traveling to the desert so she knows how to cut them .. Tulip lives in the city so she is never cut as short as mine as it is cooler there 
Hopefully you will have a wonderful experence and she will love your dog as much as Auntie Lois seems to love all of her clients dogs .. She never says an unkind word about any of them ..
She is a great Mom to her little guy and he always looks fabulous too !!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't believe I'm so nervous about this. It's the look around the face that concerns me the most. I want him to be able to see and for me to see his eyes, but I don't want them to get rid of the hav look. Maybe I can take a few photos to her. She does groom a few havs, but a lot of the puppy stores sell the dogs now and I'm not sure the owners care or are true to the traditional look.

BTW, when I finally found a place to buy his dog food, the pet shop owner told me he's been selling havanese for many years and he used to import them all from Hungary. He said he no longer has to do that because there are so many breeders in the states now. When I said, "you have to be so careful they're bred right so they don't have the known health issues." He then told me havanese have no health issues. That was scary.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well here he is, after his first grooming. He looks so grown up. What happened to my baby?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very cute. I still think he looks very puppyish. I see a new avatar picture coming.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara,

I had to take him. His facial hair was all clumped together from the minute I got him and he couldn't see. I was afraid I'd hurt him so he went. They recommended anywhere between 4 and 8 weeks between groomings but said I could go longer if he's in good shape. They did say his coat was in great shape. I'll play it by ear. The cute thing is she made the bow and has his initial on a little button in the middle.

I love him, mopsy or otherwise, but I'm glad he can see without blinking every minute.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

How old is Milo? how much does he weigh?? he loooks soooo cute! love his coloring!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Debbie, that's so funny. I was just thinking of sizing it for an avatar.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo will be six months old on the 23rd and weighed 7 lbs. 1 oz. when I took him to the vet last week. However, I named him wrong. Should have called him Hoover because he's a vacuum cleaner. He eats anything . . . and a lot.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think Milo's cut looks great!! Still long but probably easier to manage for you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, We had a mat right at the tip of her nose awhile back that was really hard to get out! So, I can only imagine had it been any worse!

I think your groomer did a great job. Here lately, it seems that Gucci isn't as bothered by her top-knots as she was a few months back. I'm guessing her field of vision is much clearer! lol

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He looks so cute. They did a great job. Where did you take him?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Great cut!!*

Milo is so handsome!

Trish


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Well here he is, after his first grooming. He looks so grown up. What happened to my baby?


What did you tell the groomer? He is adorable!!!
I love that photo.
Sally


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That's a great cut for Milo.....I would lilke Izzy to look like that, but I can't figure out what to cut! We don't have anyone in our area who has worked on a Hav and I don't want to end up with a mess. I cut her eyebrows and between her eyes, but I'm letting the eyebrows grow back. I haven't decided what to do about the hair between her eyes. Anyway, Milo is really a handsome guy and he looks great in his new cut.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

he is absolutly beautiful!!!! who ever groomed him did a wonderful job!!

Erin


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was so worried about the cut that I brought photos of his mother and father and said I want him to look like that. I told her I wanted the full coat and to just trim in between the eyes, the feet and pads and a little on the rump. This groomer was recommended to me by a girl I work with who has her poodle done there.

Michele, it's the Puppy Shop on Merrick Avenue in Merrick right opposite Pat's Farms. I'm very pleased . . . and it's a whole new world for him, he can see at last.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Great Job !! Adorable doggie ..
Congratulations !!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh. . .my. . . gosh, Geri, he is SO adorable! Amazing photo. He is a gorgeous puppy. You must be thrilled. It makes me remember the first time Biscuit came home from the groomer's, with a very similar look. I feel puppy love setting in. . . . can MHS be far behind???


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Absolutely adorable! They did a great job. He looks soft & fluffy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I am thrilled with him. He makes me laugh all the time and the scariest thing . . . I have him a minute and I'm already feeling there should be another. How sick is that?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Geri,
Not sick at all. I had Rudy less than 1 month and I was looking for our 2nd. I didn't understand it until I had one. They are just wonderful pets/friends.

As I've said on past threads. Breeders should be required to give full disclosure when you get your first Hav.......do you want 2?:laugh:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Milo looks adorable. Talking about MHS.....I got my first 6 months ago & now i have 3!!!


----------

